# Please help with ideas for ICC BB



## Uncle Bob (Sep 4, 2010)

Please don't think that because you don't post much here that your help is not needed or desired. I am not seeing much in the way of ideas for the Denver meeting.

If you don't post on this site at all or just sometimes; please let us know what you think about how the "new" ICC BB should be run and what it needs, to be more helpful to you.

I'm just an empty vessel without knowing what you want to see on the new ICC BB.

I know what I want to say and what I want to see in a new ICC BB; but, they want to know what the majority wants (what you want); and, I can't tell them that unless you help me.

*Just ideas for the new icc bb please*.

Please help me,

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, me, I think that as most of the folks that have replied, basically would just like to see the old forum brought back. Free for everyone, even Homer and the eggster dude, (hey , remember the inmate that found us!), there was not anything wrong with the forum as it was.

JMHO


----------



## RJJ (Sep 4, 2010)

Start over and admit you made a big mistake!

Put the screen names back / people want to post what is in or on their mind and not be identified by name. It could have far reaching effects on ones job. Especially if they have a view that differs from the Boss. If they want to become known they will identify themselves.

Just like you all are going to meet face to face. That is great. I hope some real friendships develop as a result of this trip.

You all have a great time. It is always great to put a face to a name.

The heart of us that left have a great deal in common and those that return to ICC all the best. We have shared anger, laughs, and much more.

Just the creation of this site and the fact that many have joined is rewarding. Some have been lost in the closed down maybe someday they will find this site and return. I can remember some of the first few posts as people found thier way. I believe all felt a sense of joy and welcomed each other back. I also remember the phone call from Jeff the night the lights went out. Talking on cell phones at 6:00 pm. regarding a code issue he was having. Then I informed him of the bad news about the old BB. His response was I can fix this. From the south east of Pa to the north east of Pa talking about a problem and shazam next day up and running. Be Still MY Heart!

UB: You ask for more suggestion! I say just look around at what we have accomplished.

We police our selves.

We have band width. No waiting for the site to up load for extended periods of time.

We have the freedom to post at will maintaining respect for others.

We try to respond to all questions for site improvement.

We are open with no agenda.

We all try to serve each other.

We provide a fun place to be.

We are free.

When I speek about "WE" I mean each and every member that comes on and joins in.

I await your return report.


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't know if this will get in since I see "Closed Thread" but I would like to see them (ICC) have a section where one can access a portal for formal interpretations with a quicker response time.  Have them dedicate staff to this portal.  "That would serve their membership" in accordance with their "new and improved mission".


----------



## RickAstoria (Sep 4, 2010)

Reopened.......


----------



## jpranch (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't understand the lock. So I re-opened this> If this was locked for a reason I missed please pm me.


----------



## Mule (Sep 7, 2010)

Here are some of my thoughts.

Open up the forum to non members.

When you post a reply your name and email address show on the post.

Allow anonymity.

Some participants do not want their name and email address known. If the participant wants their email known let it be their choice and to have it posted or not.

When you go to the ICC web site it takes three more clicks to get to the list of topics.

It’s a little embarrassing when you go to the ICC website and the sound of a race car come across your speakers. It may give others in the office a feeling that you are on a NASCAR site and not a professional web site.

Rename the Communities of Interest something that is more in line with what it actually is.

When you click on a link i.e. Resource Center, have that link open in a separate window. The reason is that it takes you out of the ICC web site. You have to click on the “Back Arrow” to get back to the ICC web site taking longer to reload.

Have a “Report Post” link. While I was going through the ICC Communities of Interest I clicked on the “Accessibility” discussion link and an advertisement for Cummings Engine Valves was posted and has been there since August 22nd. This is August 31, 2010. I know it is there somewhere but you have to dig for it!

When replying have a check box to allow for subscribing to this thread. There is a link somewhere but not easily accessible

Have a designated person to monitor the “Communities of Interest”. I have seen several posts asking for information with no response. Some responses should come from the ICC webmaster.

7/6/2010 10:20 PM

Shaun Wood

Can you discuss code concerns on this forum?

Once you open up a header (Chapters and Regions) have the link to enter into the discussions at the top of the page. On this specific header you have to scroll down quite a bit to get to the clickable link to get into the discussion.


----------



## MarkRandall (Sep 7, 2010)

I've mentioned this before, but have not seen others expressing the same wish. I'd like to see access to the forum using a newsreader like Outlook Express, Thunderbird or Windows Live. I am much more active in forums using a newsreader vs logging into an internet page.


----------



## peach (Sep 7, 2010)

Sharepoint is not the right platform (and I told Dominic this in Baltimore)...  it's good for alot of things (or so my IT department tells me).. not a live forum.

It's not user friendly.. and the anonymous aspect was helpful.. I am too busy to be bothered with excessive e-mails and calls during the day.  For me, this is helpful information; I don't need the phone calls asking me to explain my response to this or that.. during the day.  PM me (which sends to my e-mail anyway)... and take my comments for what they are worth.. not gospel.

$75 is pretty cheap for code consulting (especially when they throw in a code book)... there just need to be particpants to give them some consulting.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 7, 2010)

peach, Dominic? Nice gent. Don't know him at all well but given the current direction (or lack there of) of the cow how in the world does that carry any credibility?


----------



## incognito (Sep 8, 2010)

The whole ICC website is a mess. I have given up on it for everything except posting CEU's. It would take a team of horses and eye candy on each horse to get me to go back.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 8, 2010)

I would like to know what happened with this thread and why it was closed then opened, then closed then opened again.

I looked at the logs to see who did what now I would like a PM from all 3 moderators involved to tell my what happened and why.

We need to be consistent and if someone makes a decision to close a thread then that moderator needs to be consulted before the thread is opened again.  I don't want to have fights or disagreements between moderators so we need to communicate a bit better.

I personally see no reason to close the thread.  That is just my opinion.  Please explain.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeff, have you PM'd the Mod's involved? Could the closings been accidental, and then when Mod's came to the same conclussion as you, they reopened?


----------



## 88twin (Sep 8, 2010)

I found the old BB much easier to navigate.

anonimity is important

sometimes i wonder why we feel the need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## ewenme (Sep 8, 2010)

There were only four things on the ICC site that were useful: Certifications, Evaluation Reports, book store, and the BB. I do not frequent the 'new and improved' ICC site except for Eval Reports and Cert renewals and code books now. Even then, it is a chore, and not user friendly in the least. Why did they bury everything several clicks deep? I've had enough of new and improved. Ease of use should be prime on their list for the newest and most improved. If you want to go to the ... [insert specific page], it should be only one click away from the front page; same with the book store, you should not have to go four or five levels deep before actually getting to a useful place. Anyone should be able to access the BB.  Those who participate are the ones who make it worthwhile for everyone. Even those who don't post several times a day, sometimes provide a different and clearer perspective. If it is a community, then it should be neighborly enough to allow for differing opinions and perspectives. Like every community, you have to tolerate some rowdies, some more vocal, some level headed and some hot headed. I think the members who paticipate do an awfully good job of self-policing when it comes to toning down the hot-heads. But, when you message goes up on the BB, you have the floor. It can be read or not; that portion is up to the users. EASE of USE. Welcome debate. Free access. That's my 1,2,3.


----------



## pwood (Sep 8, 2010)

ewenme said:
			
		

> There were only four things on the ICC site that were useful: Certifications, Evaluation Reports, book store, and the BB. I do not frequent the 'new and improved' ICC site except for Eval Reports and Cert renewals and code books now. Even then, it is a chore, and not user friendly in the least. Why did they bury everything several clicks deep? I've had enough of new and improved. Ease of use should be prime on their list for the newest and most improved. If you want to go to the ... [insert specific page], it should be only one click away from the front page; same with the book store, you should not have to go four or five levels deep before actually getting to a useful place. Anyone should be able to access the BB. Those who participate are the ones who make it worthwhile for everyone. Even those who don't post several times a day, sometimes provide a different and clearer perspective. If it is a community, then it should be neighborly enough to allow for differing opinions and perspectives. Like every community, you have to tolerate some rowdies, some more vocal, some level headed and some hot headed. I think the members who paticipate do an awfully good job of self-policing when it comes to toning down the hot-heads. But, when you message goes up on the BB, you have the floor. It can be read or not; that portion is up to the users. EASE of USE. Welcome debate. Free access. That's my 1,2,3.


i have to agree with you! i was at a meeting recently with an icc official and i brought up the difficulty of navigating the website in addition to the farce of having to pay to play in the so called communities of interest. he said the comm. of int. have been fixed and all are welcome once again to participate! he also stated that it is mainly a feature for "bloggers" which he had no interest to be involved with. i tried to access the new revised c o i .site and gave up after several attemps. returning the site to it's easy to use format would be a plus. so fellow "bloggers" give them some real direction if they really give a !!. the official also said how times were so lean that he was having to pay his own way to some icc functions, so why are they footing the bill for you all to have fun? before you get on the plane take out the insurance policy with Pwood as beneficiary!:mrgreen:


----------



## CowboyRR (Sep 8, 2010)

pwood said:
			
		

> i have to agree with you! i was at a meeting recently with an icc official and i brought up the difficulty of navigating the website in addition to the farce of having to pay to play in the so called communities of interest. he said the comm. of int. have been fixed and all are welcome once again to participate! :mrgreen:


Great example - so do you trust said ICC Official will be honest with you in future discussions? When this happens I have to wonder if the "official" is just being a good soldier or whether they are sincere about lying to members. The higher up the chain the "official" is - the less likely I think they are just being a good soldier.


----------



## cda (Sep 8, 2010)

Just have icc pay a million dollars To jar for this web site and rename it the icc/jar foundation code forum web site


----------



## RickAstoria (Sep 8, 2010)

I briefly opened it and promptly re-closed it to find out who originally closed it and why it was. I wasn't sure why it was closed originally and find out why. Someone else originally closed it and I wanted to know if it was a mistake or if they closed it for a reason.

The issue is, not being able to really tell who closed it originally.


----------



## RickAstoria (Sep 8, 2010)

I briefly opened it and promptly re-closed it to find out who originally closed it and why it was. I wasn't sure why it was closed originally and find out why. Someone else originally closed it and I wanted to know if it was a mistake or if they closed it for a reason.

The issue is, not being able to really tell who closed it originally.


----------



## Mech (Sep 8, 2010)

UB: These are my suggestions intertwined with my reasoning.  Some are repeats, but "they" want to know what "we" want.  Also, there is some website wishes as well.  If you'd like me to edit any of this for you to present to the folks in Denver, let me know.

The few times I visited the new website, I had a difficult time finding the information I was looking for.

I remember years ago when my alma mater changed their website with the reasoning that information should only be a few clicks (one, two, or three, I can't remember) from the home page. I bet two was probably the maximum. If you had to click more than twice to get to the information, something was wrong.  [begin sarcasm] Maybe websites needed to change again so webmasters have something to do.  [End sarcasm] No disrespect to webmasters marching to the beat of "the man."

Anyway, I would like free access again, ICC folks giving their opinions, and an easier to navigate website.

I do enjoy the free online access to the ICC codes, and I would like that to continue.  As cumbersome as it is to use at times, sometimes it is quicker for me to use the online version than track down our only copy of the code book.  And it is nice for those of us who do not always purchase all the books every year.  This portion of the site could be nicer if it had a "tree" view, similar to Windows Explorer, with the table of contents on the left and the boxes that can be clicked to expand or condense the code section numbers and titles.  As this portion is currently designed, there are subsections of the code that cannot be directly accessed without going through a higher level of the code.  As an example, IBC 2009, sections 1010.5.1 through 1010.5.3 cannot be accessed without clicking directly on 1010.5 and then reading the text of section 1010.5 to find the links to 1010.5.1 through 1010.5.3.  Sometimes I do not know if there are subsections unless I use the "next section" button.  (Maybe I didn't read enough of the code section to find a burried link to the subsection.)

The questionnaire asked why I participate on the bulletin board.  Well, the reason is because the code is not always clear to me, and I need clarification.  Maybe the code commentary would help out, but the commentary is not always available when the code goes into effect or when we purchase the books.  I'd have a hard time getting our company to spend $200 on a combination building code / commentary book since we already spent $100 on the code book.  Same thing goes for the other codes.  I would love to have the commentaries, but to obtain them now, I would probably be spending twice as much as I have already done and now I would have two copies of the all the codes we previously purchased.  The plumbing code and mechanical code are only used by two people in my office.  Fire code - hardly ever used.  Energy code - used by multiple people, but not too often needed at the same time.  Multiple copies would be a huge waste of money.  Is there any reason why the commentaries are not incorporated into the code or made available with the code from day one?


----------



## Mech (Sep 8, 2010)

I almost forgot.  I sent two suggestions to the ICC webmaster back in August 2008.  Below is some of the correspondence.  I cannot find the last reply I received from them.

To sum up my wishes from back then:

1. In the user profile - include an option to automatically notify me of replies to threads I either start or reply to. (In the email I can't find, I think I was told this option was not possible due to the software being used on the ICC BB.)

2. Add an option to subscribe to a thread that I have not posted in.

I have not been in the new BB, so I don't know if these items were implemented or not.

I do like the current software being used on this board.  Would they use this software?

*_______________________________________________________________*

*Sent:* Friday, August 22, 2008 9:09 AM

*To:* Webmaster

*Subject:* ICC Bulletin Board Code Chat suggestions

I would like to say thank you for the website, the ICC Bulletin Board Code Chat section in particular; I have been using it a lot lately. I would like to suggest two changes that would be of interest to me and possibly others as well. If this is not the correct department for this email, would you please forward it to the appropriate department?

The first suggestion is an option in the user profile to automatically receive email notifications for all threads that a user begins or replies to. I find myself “editing” my threads just to check the box to receive email notifications because I have forgotten to do so before submitting a post.

The second suggestion is an option to subscribe to a thread a user has not posted in, but is interested in the discussion and would like to receive email notifications when future posts are made.

Thank you for your time and consideration of these suggestions.

Sincerely,

xxxxx xxxxx

*From:* Webmaster [mailto:webmaster@iccsafe.org] 

*Sent:* Friday, August 22, 2008 12:22 PM

*Subject:* RE: ICC Bulletin Board Code Chat suggestions

Thanks for your kind words, and you definitely found the right place to write. We haven’t upgraded the board in a few years, and hope to be doing so in the not-too-distant future. I’m quite sure that any current version that we would upgrade to would have the second feature you mentioned – subscribing to a thread of interest. I’m not as sure about the first one… I haven’t seen that as prevalently in my internet travels. But it may very well be there. Sorry this doesn’t get you immediate satisfaction, but know that improvements are on our radar.

Sincerely,

ICC Webmaster







I wrote last week about suggestions for improving the website.

I read and contribute to a bulletin board service that has an option to automatically receive email notifications for all threads a user starts or replies to. The website is www.automotiveforums.com

After I log in, there is a link “User CP” which is the user control panel page with further links, which include an “edit options” page that has the option of receiving the email notification that I mentioned earlier.

I am just passing this information along in case this is an improvement you decide to pursue in the future.

Sincerely,



xxxxx xxxxx


----------



## MarkRandall (Sep 8, 2010)

cda,

I have to admit this very thought has been in my head since this discussion started. If they did offer jar a ridiculous amount of money, I could not argue for him not to accept it.


----------



## MarkRandall (Sep 8, 2010)

cda,

I have to admit this very thought has been in my head since this discussion started. If they did offer jar a ridiculous amount of money, I could not argue for him not to accept it.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 8, 2010)

> *"   ....If they did offer jar a ridiculous amount of money, I could not argue for him not to accept it.*


What... buy off the competition?    I think Jeff and others have some amount of leverage here, ...plus, the fact that they ( ICC )

would have a constant thorn in their sides makes it an unbelievably favorable setting for us

all.

I vote that Jeff NOT take any payola ( if it were ever to be offered ). :razz:

.


----------

